# hmmm what to do



## Gixxerjoe04 (Sep 28, 2015)

So I picked up this piece of wood yesterday, the guy said it was mahogany, from another ww site, people are thinking it might be sapele, either way for $3/bf I'm happy with the purchase. I thought about turning bowls out it, but then thought maybe I should wait on cutting it up. It's 22bf worth, thought about possibly making a coffee table depending on how big I'd want to make it. Going a coffee table route would be some work thats for sure, splitting it and having to resaw it. The deminsions are 2-7/8" thick, 13-1/4" wide and 81-1/2" long. So, any suggestions?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 28, 2015)

Definitely coffee table or hall table


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 28, 2015)

That does look like sapele.

Rachel said you could make her a side table for the couch.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Sep 28, 2015)

@JR Custom Calls you've got kids, wouldn't want to see my master piece have a short life haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm a turner, and that still looks like a table top to me... Nice find!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 28, 2015)

Hair sticks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

